# Cheaper Motor Insurance



## PMCK (11 Feb 2008)

I've just heard that Ryanair is launching car insurance in Ireland. Just went through a quick quote for myself there and it's worked out 100 euro cheaper so it looks like there are decent savings to be made. Anyone know more about this?

  [broken link removed]


----------



## askU (11 Feb 2008)

PMCK said:


> I've just heard that Ryanair is launching car insurance in Ireland. Just went through a quick quote for myself there and it's worked out 100 euro cheaper so it looks like there are decent savings to be made. Anyone know more about this?
> 
> [broken link removed]



great for competition!


----------



## Sylvester3 (11 Feb 2008)

askU said:


> great for competition!



Do you pay extra to get to the front of the queue?


----------



## Cheeky Lad (11 Feb 2008)

Sounds like a gimmick but sure will check it out..anything for a bit of competition..damm boy racers pushing up prices for the rest of us


----------



## mathepac (11 Feb 2008)

Sylvester3 said:


> Do you pay extra to get to the front of the queue?


How many pieces of photo-id do I need? Is an insurance disc holder an optional extra? Am I covered if I give Mr or Mrs Sarkozy a lift? Am I covered for return journeys or is it only one way insurance?


----------



## briancbyrne (11 Feb 2008)

just did a quote there - -  same as thier airline - you get the absolute legal basic and then pay extra for things which you would normally expect to get with a policy.
Also noticed that you cant protect your bonus on 4 years which is ridiculous.
Given my experience with thier customer care in the past I wouldnt look forward to a favourable claims service.
At the end of the day would you go to an airline or a supermarket to buy a carton of milk?? - - in my opinion the same applies to insurance.


----------



## ailbhe (11 Feb 2008)

Did a quote there out of curiosity. €423 basic third party only jumping to €577 for comprehensive. I just renewed for €330 fully comp, driving other cars, breakdown assistance and step back bonus protection included. 
I don't know who their target market is but it isn't a 25 year old female with a full licence!


----------



## efm (11 Feb 2008)

Guys - read the small print - the service is provided by FBD Insurance so, as in many Ryanair tie in's, the Ryanair name is used just as a marketing tool - you won't be talking to Ryaniar staff but FBD staff


----------



## mathepac (11 Feb 2008)

PMCK said:


> I've just heard that Ryanair is launching car insurance in Ireland...


Just what we need - low-flying motor insurance. Can we now whinge to the Financial Services regulator about Ryanair's customer service?


----------



## ailbhe (11 Feb 2008)

efm said:


> Guys - read the small print - the service is provided by FBD Insurance so, as in many Ryanair tie in's, the Ryanair name is used just as a marketing tool - you won't be talking to Ryaniar staff but FBD staff


 
Not necessarily true. Hibernian underwrite One Direct and tesco insurance but One Direct have their own call centre and their own staff. From what I can see on the Tesco website they don't have their own building as such but I wouldn't imagine the staff are Hibernian staff. They would be employed by Tesco. I'm open to correction on that though.


----------



## efm (12 Feb 2008)

ailbhe said:


> Not necessarily true. Hibernian underwrite One Direct and tesco insurance but One Direct have their own call centre and their own staff. From what I can see on the Tesco website they don't have their own building as such but I wouldn't imagine the staff are Hibernian staff. They would be employed by Tesco. I'm open to correction on that though.


 
Hmmm good point...I must take a further look and report back


----------



## ngwrbc (12 Feb 2008)

I found this site the other day, http://www.its4women.ie/index.aspx

My insurance was approx 40euro cheaper, but not for a friend,  her's was 20euro more.  

I've no connection to this site and not getting into the debate of male v's female drivers, i'm just posting info !!!!


----------



## ailbhe (12 Feb 2008)

ngwrbc said:


> I found this site the other day, http://www.its4women.ie/index.aspx
> 
> My insurance was approx 40euro cheaper, but not for a friend, her's was 20euro more.
> 
> I've no connection to this site and not getting into the debate of male v's female drivers, i'm just posting info !!!!


 

Did a quote. €722  as opposed to 330 (with Eagle Star ladystar where I'm insured now)

All the pink on the website is nauseating  no need for that at all!


----------



## joanmul (15 Feb 2008)

ailbhe said:


> Did a quote. €722  as opposed to 330 (with Eagle Star ladystar where I'm insured now)
> 
> All the pink on the website is nauseating  no need for that at all!


Just goes to show - the marketing people have got it all wrong. Pink is not my favourite colour either - on websites.


----------



## rmelly (15 Feb 2008)

I hadn't realised that you could just get 'Third Party'.


----------



## Joshua (15 Feb 2008)

joanmul said:


> Just goes to show - the marketing people have got it all wrong. Pink is not my favourite colour either - on websites.


Their male product offering [broken link removed] is a dodgy green!!!!!


----------



## ailbhe (15 Feb 2008)

rmelly said:


> I hadn't realised that you could just get 'Third Party'.


 
Course you can. Thats the minimum required to drive on a public road. Some companies don't offer it though.


----------



## paddyd (21 Feb 2008)

ailbhe said:


> Did a quote. €722  as opposed to 330 (with Eagle Star ladystar where I'm insured now)



I'm curious about the Excess on these policies? is it €100 or perhaps even €1000+?

if its at the lower end, then sounds like great value.

My wife has a quote of €399 from Ladystar (via insure.ie), versus a renewal of €1050 from a.n.other high-street insurer.


----------



## ailbhe (21 Feb 2008)

Standard excess with Eagle Star is €190 for full licence holder and €315 for provisional licence holders but double check it before hand.


----------



## Sydney100 (21 Feb 2008)

I got the best quote today through a website called quoteline.ie,I'm currently with Axa and last year they were the cheapest but my renewal with them for 3rd party is E638 and I got fully comp through quoteline for e350!


----------



## Andy R. (26 Feb 2008)

Want real value? I was on paylessdirect.ie just now. They're "guaranteeing" 100 euro off all insurance renewals. Anyone know them? Can this be true? I'll see what they say tomorrow!
AR


----------



## skint (28 Feb 2008)

If you have penalty points etc. you dont get the € 100.00


----------

